# Hey guys



## CleanGThree5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wanted to say whats up.. seeing if anyone here was from the south/central Florida areas.. just got on these forums looking for some fellow nissan heads even though I drive an infiniti(same shit) .. got an 04 coupe with some fun toys.. if anyone needs any tech help let me know and ill try my best to take care of it.. just saying hello and lookin foward to seein some of these 350's:fluffy:


----------

